# clicky clicky



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Spare us the bullshit


Why? You didn't spare me your BS.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

The Penguin said:


> Why? You didn't spare me your BS.





> Usually, I just ignore who I am, and attach myself to a fictional character that I like or find parts of myself in. I've done that most of my life, and now, I feel like I have no idea who I am, or how to even find out. I don't really know what I believe, or how to find that out. Except by beliefs do come up in conversation, I'm just not really aware of them when it doesn't have anything to do with something present.


I'm just comparing the rest of your thread to your opening paragraph. 

You are doing your impression of an ESTP that you think is a good approximation. 

*The reason why IRL examples are necessary is to separate your own self admitted propensity to craft personas from your reality.*


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm just comparing the rest of your thread to your opening paragraph.


keep telling yourself that :wink:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

The Penguin said:


> keep telling yourself that :wink:


I'm not telling myself anything. You told me what I needed to know in your own words.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm not telling myself anything. You told me what I needed to know in your own words.


nice


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

I have no fucking idea how people come to conclusion that you are ESTP. Its not shown in this questionnaire neither it is visible across thousands of posts you have made on this forum. Thats why MBTI sucks, no clear definition and everyone types based on his own interpretation. " he chose photo with car and want to drive it, i got Se vibes ". Bullshit.You have eternal struggle with your identity and you are an EJ type. ESFJ is most likely correct type. You really peacock yourself and try hard to be that xxTP badboy as its your shadow side, but you are an FJ.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Still waiting on those examples. 

He should go to the ESTP section and see our travel thread. Or just our hobby thread. Go find out what ESTP really do in our lives. 

There's no way he don't have no examples. Some dude that just sits at home all day and can't even talk about shit he's done IRL isn't an ESTP. ESTP would also not hide behind mods and irrelevant videos. 

He would have rapid fire explanations for his behaviors.

Btw, when I saw the picture of that car, all I thought was ... Well, I wish I could drive a sports car but it's impractical considering I would want to break speed limits and race every single time. Probably not a good idea considering I drive a 2007 Ford Taurus like a fucking sports car. First at every set of lights. Weaving in and out of traffic. First out the gate. Driving well above speed limit on the highway. 

His excuse for not going out is "It's either to hot, or too cold" ... Are you fucking kidding me? What kind of an excuse is that? When it's too cold, I love battling the elements and I enjoy it as much as normal weather. I used to walk to school in a Canadian winter because I enjoyed it even though I could take a bus. I used to go to Ice Skating rinks every weekend with the buds and random girls. We used to play street hockey in the winter as well as the summer. I used to roller-blade at least 2-3k every day even in the summer. In fact, it became my favored mode of transportation. I even did groceries for my mom on roller-blades. _EXAMPLES._ 

Then my dad offered to buy me a car, and I bought a bike instead because the bike made me feel one with the world. It used to make me feel like I was flying through the wind ... And I did till I had an accident. Even after the accident, I stole my parents car in the middle of the night because I wanted to get some fresh air and smell the beach and feel that calmness. 2 months into rehab and I was playing badminton and roller-blading again. It's unfortunate I had another accident in 2008 after which I did give up, but it took 5 years of 4 surgeries to finally slow me down. Even after that I have plenty of examples of actually doing shit IRL. Like quitting jobs on a whim, ending a marriage, moving halfway around the world (twice). Etc Etc. I can't sit still. It bugs the crap out of me. I need physical and mental stimulation. 

C'mon dude. ESTP don't make excuses. We either do or do not and we're upfront about our reasons. We can explain it better than just saying "it's either too hot or too cold" ... Huh? We have tons of life experience to draw from even at young ages. Most of the stuff I talked about above was experienced between 14-20 years of age. 

I have _examples_. Stuff that I was blind to when I first typed myself but even in my original type confusion the Se was always there .. I ignored it because I thought I was an intuitive. It was my mistake and ignorance at that point. 

Oh look, I'm even willing to admit that. 

ESTP has an aura of bad boy, but in reality we're pretty down to earth. We don't need to overdo it. It's just there. Ppl close to us generally know this. Outside of our inner circle, you just see a normal, active individual who's both sociable and humble. Inner circle gets the teasing,.flirtatious dude who just wants to have a good time.


----------

